# Hello am newbie ~



## kathx (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello everyone I really hope you all don't mind me being here. Have just had ivf and had 2 little embies transfered and am on day 6 of my 2ww. Finding the waiting really horrible.  Anyway just wanted to say Big Hi luv Kath xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Kath

A huge welcome to FF.  Best of luck with your 2 ww, hope everything goes well for you   

Newbie night on Friday in the chat room is good as it explains how everything works on here.

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

I've blown you seven bubbles to get you going.

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kath

welcome to Fertility friends

I am sure you will find lots of advice friendship and support upon the site

I will leave you a link for our 2ww board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Wishing lots of  upon you

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  kath 

Well done on getting this far on the baby trail  for a  
Emilys left you a great link just jump right in 

I am going to leave you some more direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kath,

Welcome to FF.  Good luck on 2ww. Fingers crossed for a BFP.

Have sent you some bubbles also.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## kathx (Jul 24, 2007)

HI thankyou all soo much for your welcomes and the bubbles is really lovely 

I guess my story is little different than probably most of you and I do hope that you understand.
I am 33 and very happily married and blessed with 4 lovely children. One of my closest friends who is more like a sister has a very bad heart condition and has been told that if she was to carry a baby she would die, there is no hope. So as her hubby and her can make their own baby I have said I will carry it for them. We have been through this together and are now in our 2ww day 7. My friend does not respond very well to the IVF drugs and was very ill after egg collection so we got 2 embies which were put back and there were none to freeze. She was soo poorly after that we don't think that the docs will let her do it again. So this feels like her last chance of having her own baby. Just feel soo devastated.

So all I can do is hope and pray that the little embies have taken.
Feel like am going to have a period and feel so responsible I soo don't want to let her down. Feels horrid the 2ww!
Loads of luck to you all. luv Kath xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Kath

wanted to welcome you to ff  

You are an amazing lady to do this for your friend takes someone special to do that sending you loads of      on your  and hoping your friend is keeping ok now after ec

love shona xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Kath* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kath as a surragate you need to take a peek on this section 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

What a wonderful thing to do ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

welcome to ff hun you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need good luck with everything
lea-Anne x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Kath
Welcome to FF and you have come to the right place for support as this site is absolutely amazing and seems to have a section for everyone.  As the girls have said you are doing an amazing thing for your friend and really hope it works for you.
As ever keeping positive and as relaxed as possible are as much as you can do but having a good old look on FF will keep you occupied and putting your thoughts and feelings down really helps as well.  perhaps starting your own 2ww diary might help.
anyway wishing you the best of luck and will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and let us know how you get on.
your friend is very lucky to have a friend like you and hope she recovers fully from the ec
love susie  
 sticky vibes


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi and welcome

Just wanted to say what a fantastic friend you are isnt it a good job there a people like you around you deserve so much    vibes to help this be a dream come true for your dear friend. Fingers crossed for both of you.  

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kath, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

What a fantastic friend you are! 
Wishing you loads of luck and  on this 2ww.   

C~x


----------



## tink29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello & Welcome

This is a fantastic thing your doing for your friend, I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Kath

Wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, what a totally unselfish act you are doing!!! And what a super mate you must be!! 

Best of luck 

Nova


----------

